# Do Tarantula's Clean Themselves?!



## Kisato (Jul 30, 2003)

Hoya! I just got my tarantula today ^_^ I wanted a GBB but all they had were mexican stuff and one rose hair or...something, so i got the rose hair, and man is he pretty! (i think its a he o.o) anyway, Kenji(thats his name >.>) well, he's opening or lifting his fangs up, and setting his little feet inside his mouth and cleaning them with the soft fuzzy parts of his fangs! or something o.o thats the easiest way i can explain it fer ya ^^; Hope ya understand. But i was just wondering if thats a way of cleaning themselves x_X *looks over* i think he stopped o.o hehe ^_^ Oh, and i was wondering, fer a rose hair or something, how can you tell when they begin their molt? Thankyou! =D


----------



## Haploman (Jul 30, 2003)

*tarantula bath lol*

yes thats the way they groom themselves


----------



## caligulathegod (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, that's how tarantula's clean themselves.  Almost like a kitty cat, especially the fangs and mouthparts.  As to the molt, I think it's hard to tell with a Rose.  Usually I can tell a molt is coming when my spiders stop eating.  Then the butt turns black and then I know it is soon.  Rosies are notorious for long fasts, so you might not be able to tell until it's on its back.  My rosie would get kind of sluggish (more than usual, even) before a molt.


----------



## caligulathegod (Jul 30, 2003)

Tarantula bath.

"Rubber spider, you're the one.  You make bathtime lotsa fun.  Rubber spider, I'm aw-fully fond of youuuuu."

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 30, 2003)

caligulathegod...that's too good


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Jul 30, 2003)

Ah, that's too cool!


----------



## Haploman (Jul 31, 2003)

*lmao*

caligula,
   you have way too much time on your hands lol jk funny pic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mendi (Jul 31, 2003)

That's just too cute! 

By the way, did she react ok when you first started bathing her, or did she keep screaming until you had to buy the plastic spider?;P


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 31, 2003)

mine always looks like it's rubbing its belly or something, i can't tell if its cleaning or just scratching


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 31, 2003)

I rahter enjoy watching my T's eat.. for some of them its the only time I see them with fangs fully extended


----------



## sunnymarcie (Jul 31, 2003)

"Rubber spider, you're the one. You make bathtime lotsa fun. Rubber spider, I'm aw-fully fond of youuuuu."

ROTFLMAO@Caligula!!!!!!!!
I almost blew my coffee through my nose when I saw that!


----------



## vulpina (Jul 31, 2003)

Good pic Caligula!!!!  T's groom themselves quite alot actually.  I've yet to bathe them like Caligula though!!LOL!!!

Andy


----------



## MizM (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh man, you are WAY TOO GOOD!! Donn'tcha just LOVE Photoshop?

But please, warn me next time, I just about blew Diet Dr. Pepper all over my keyboard!=D


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 23, 2014)

caligulathegod said:


> Tarantula bath.
> 
> "Rubber spider, you're the one.  You make bathtime lotsa fun.  Rubber spider, I'm aw-fully fond of youuuuu."


I know this thread is ancient but props man.. this is epic and awesome.! Can I save this image and use it as my FB picture for a while?


----------



## Ashton (Jul 24, 2014)

That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a while!


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 24, 2014)

Very clean animals.  You need to get Stan Schultz's book, 3rd edition, to get you up to speed on the basics.


----------



## vespers (Jul 24, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Very clean animals.  You need to get Stan Schultz's book, 3rd edition, to get you up to speed on the basics.


You're responding to an 11 year old post/question. The newbies resurrected it because they like the photoshop joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 24, 2014)

vespers said:


> You're responding to an 11 year old post/question. The newbies resurrected it because they like the photoshop joke.


Geez, I never check dates on these things.  The OP could have died of old age by now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## caligulathegod (Jul 27, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> I know this thread is ancient but props man.. this is epic and awesome.! Can I save this image and use it as my FB picture for a while?


You are welcome to use it.

Here's a link to my old thread collecting the ones I did.  Some have disappeared into the aether, but most are still there.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?13292-Caligula-Pics&pp=40


----------



## klawfran3 (Jul 28, 2014)

caligulathegod said:


> Tarantula bath.
> 
> "Rubber spider, you're the one.  You make bathtime lotsa fun.  Rubber spider, I'm aw-fully fond of youuuuu."


oh sweet jesus that's beautiful.


----------

